# Shantaram



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

l'ho finito....è bellissimo!!
sono tristissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















[SIZE=-2]Zoom della copertina[/SIZE] TitoloShantaram Autore*Roberts Gregory D.*Prezzo
*Sconto 10%*  €         20,70
(Prezzo di copertina €         23,00 Risparmio €          2,30) 
Prezzi in altre valute




*Dati*2005, 1177 p., brossura*Traduttore*Mingiardi V. *Editore**Neri Pozza*  (collana *Le tavole d'oro*) 
Disponibile per la spedizione in *1 giorno lavorativo*





  Questo prodotto dà diritto a *21*  (solo per acquisti con carta di credito).
Per saperne di più, clicca qui.  
*In sintesi*Nel 1978, il giovane studente di filosofia e attivista politico Greg Roberts viene condannato a 19 anni di prigione per una serie di rapine a mano armata. È diventato eroinomane dopo la separazione dalla moglie e la morte della loro bambina. Ma gli anni che seguono vedranno Greg scappare da una prigione di massima sicurezza, vagare per anni per l'Australia come ricercato, vivere in nove paesi differenti, attraversarne quaranta, fare rapine, allestire a Bombay un ospedale per indigenti, recitare nei film di Bollywood, stringere relazioni con la mafia indiana, partire per due guerre, in Afghanistan e in Pakistan, tra le fila dei combattenti islamici, tornare in Australia a scontare la sua pena. E raccontare la sua vita in un romanzo epico di più di mille pagine. *La recensione di IBS*La vita di Gregory David Roberts, avventuriero dannato e redento, è talmente travagliata da sembrare un romanzo d’appendice, una storia coinvolgente che sembra nata per il cinema, tanto che la star di Hollywood Johnny Depp ne ha appena acquistato i diritti e sta già lavorando a un film, previsto per il 2006. Il vero protagonista la racconta in questa ciclopica autobiografia che, a dispetto della sua mole di oltre mille pagine, mantiene intatto fino alle ultime pagine il carattere appassionante della saga che tocca la mente e il cuore.
Accolto in Australia, America e Inghilterra come un “capolavoro letterario”, bestseller amatissimo da pubblico e critica, _Shantaram_> è la storia di un percorso personale che ha inizio a Bombay, dove Roberts fugge, lasciando dietro di sé la prigione e un’esistenza distrutta dalla droga e dalla violenza. Sin dal primo giorno la città indiana lo accoglie con la sua frenetica atmosfera, con le sue miserie e le sue meraviglie, lo stupisce e lo affascina con la sua variegata umanità. Per il fuggitivo è amore a prima vista: proprio qui il suo destino imboccherà strade imprevedibili che lo condurranno ad abbracciare esperienze pericolose, uniche e intense. A Bombay Roberts, che viaggia sotto falsa identità, incontra quello che diventerà uno dei suoi migliori amici, l’indiano Prabaker, che lo soprannominerà Lin, e una donna che gli stregherà il cuore, Karla. Introdotto nell’ambiente dei residenti stranieri, per lo più occidentali coinvolti in affari loschi ma spesso dotati di gran cuore e animati da spirito di libertà e di scoperta, Roberts diventa ben presto uno di loro e stringe rapporti con la mafia indiana, diviene trafficante d’armi, contrabbandiere e falsario. La povertà e la miseria della popolazione, tuttavia, non lo lasciano indifferente e lo spingono a fondare un ricovero per mendicanti e indigenti. Seguendo le tappe di un intenso percorso di trasformazione, l’evaso più ricercato d’Australia diviene uno _Shantaram_, “uomo della pace di Dio”, ma il suo destino irrequieto finisce per allontanarlo anche dall’India, portandolo a combattere in Afghanistan e Pakistan tra le file dei mujaheddin: sopravviverà laddove molti intorno a lui moriranno. Tornerà infine in Europa e a Francoforte sarà arrestato: finirà di scontare la sua pena in Australia dove nel 2003 pubblica il suo romanzo autobiografico frutto di appunti, ricordi e pensieri messi per iscritto in anni di traversie. La sua lunga storia di rinnovamento, che tocca gli abissi più profondi prima di portarlo alla rinascita, vive nelle pagine di questo libro che ha il respiro delle grandi avventure e sa regalare pagine di intensa commozione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2009)

Va bene mi hai convinta! Mi avete convinta!
Sono sempre diffidente per le storie di chi trova se stesso in viaggio, ma forse è la presentazione che lo fa sembrare così.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Va bene mi hai convinta! Mi avete convinta!
> Sono sempre diffidente per le storie di chi trova se stesso in viaggio, ma forse è la presentazione che lo fa sembrare così.


infatti non è così! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se non ti piace ti risarcisco i soldini del libro


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2009)

ma non ti potevi attaccare al mio??


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Agosto 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma non ti potevi attaccare al mio??


non lo trovavo.
il film esce nel 2011


----------



## Old lipan (4 Settembre 2009)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo qui, intervengo su un tema leggero ma che mi é molto caro, bellissimo libro, un viaggio non solo per il protagonista ma anche per chiunque come me abbia avuto la fortuna di leggerlo.


----------



## Old sperella (4 Settembre 2009)

hai fatto presto a finirlo Asu


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> hai fatto presto a finirlo Asu


insomma...ma è bello alto!! più di 1100 pagine.
ma ne vale la pena davvero.

non ci crederai ma....lo sto rileggendo


----------

